# Pondtite application



## Mitchjamo (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey everyone. In sure this question has been answered before but there is a lot of content in here to sort through. I'm in the process of making my own foam backgrounds. I am just wondering whether pond tite can be sprayed on in a watered down form, or is it best to brush on? Any past experiences would be greatly appreciated. It will not be for the purpose of sealing water bowls etc. just for a general sealant and to make cleaning less worrying. I will be applying it to a painted acrylic render. Thanks


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mitchjamo said:


> Hey everyone. In sure this question has been answered before but there is a lot of content in here to sort through. I'm in the process of making my own foam backgrounds. I am just wondering whether pond tite can be sprayed on in a watered down form, or is it best to brush on? Any past experiences would be greatly appreciated. It will not be for the purpose of sealing water bowls etc. just for a general sealant and to make cleaning less worrying. I will be applying it to a painted acrylic render. Thanks



I didnt water down mine when i sprayed it on, not sure if it would effect seal or now. Spray on an then clean it up with a brush, or just brush it on. As long as it doesnt puddle it should be ok.


Rick


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a query too, reading the label on the pondtite, it says it's not suitable for painted surfaces, I have painted my render background already with craft waterbased paints, will the pondtite go on the paint or not?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

wildthings said:


> I have a query too, reading the label on the pondtite, it says it's not suitable for painted surfaces, I have painted my render background already with craft waterbased paints, will the pondtite go on the paint or not?



Well it it can dry on the plastic container it comes in it will dry on the paint, the only problem is it could smudge your paint if brushed on. It wont absorb as well as either due to the paint creating a layer of its own.


Rick


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Well it it can dry on the plastic container it comes in it will dry on the paint, the only problem is it could smudge your paint if brushed on. It wont absorb as well as either due to the paint creating a layer of its own.
> 
> 
> Rick


okay, smudging is not really much issue, it's mostly the same colour, but the pondtite should dry on top of the paint and create a seal?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

wildthings said:


> okay, smudging is not really much issue, it's mostly the same colour, but the pondtite should dry on top of the paint and create a seal?



Yes, i dont see it having a drama with that. If it doesnt adhere you could try to lightly scuff the surface so it will grab a little better. Pondtite is made to be used with porous surfaces, so the rougher it is the better pondtite will adhere.


Rick


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yes, i dont see it having a drama with that. If it doesnt adhere you could try to lightly scuff the surface so it will grab a little better. Pondtite is made to be used with porous surfaces, so the rougher it is the better pondtite will adhere.
> 
> 
> Rick


Okay, even with the paint on it's still quite rough...and here is how my little project is going..thanks for you help Rick


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info Rick. Just a $2 hairspray bottle do the trick? 
Looks great wildthings, I will have to post some photos when mine is all done.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn just saw your thread about using bondcrete. I have already done my first coat of render about 3mm thick. Would you say the bondcrete is essential, or do u think I can get it tough enough just using render?


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

Mitchjamo said:


> Damn just saw your thread about using bondcrete. I have already done my first coat of render about 3mm thick. Would you say the bondcrete is essential, or do u think I can get it tough enough just using render?


Haha isn't it fun doing something you've never done before lol.. I put the bondcrete in both coats, so not sure how tough it'll be, but I think the render is pretty strong all by it's self, however I did have a fair bit of trouble getting the second coat of render to stick to the first coat and I ended up adding more bondcrete to my next batch and it stuck much better, I think from what most people here say, is that the bondcrete is more for the adhesion than extra strength


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok cheers, will be doing a second coat of render this afternoon so I will see how I go without the bondcrete. Made up a drill mixing tool for this one so I might get a better consistency then I did with the bit of timber I used yesterday lol. Wish me luck...


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

Mitchjamo said:


> Ok cheers, will be doing a second coat of render this afternoon so I will see how I go without the bondcrete. Made up a drill mixing tool for this one so I might get a better consistency then I did with the bit of timber I used yesterday lol. Wish me luck...


good luck, I used a whisk to mix and I only made up 5kg batches at a time, took a fair bit of time to get coverage for me, coz it was a bit awkward to get into some places lol


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

ps let it stand for 10 mins once you've mixed it, then mix really well again, I found that I was adding a little bit more render when it came to mixing after the 10 mins of standing, but that could be the bondcrete too, making it go thick, then thin on the second whisking :/


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mitchjamo said:


> Ok cheers, will be doing a second coat of render this afternoon so I will see how I go without the bondcrete. Made up a drill mixing tool for this one so I might get a better consistency then I did with the bit of timber I used yesterday lol. Wish me luck...



I mixed up around 5-7kg at a time in a $1 bucket, used a bit of 18x18mm pine to mix in in right. Once i did the final coat (really thick) i mixed it with the pine then used my hands to make sure (latex gloves).


Rick


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 24, 2013)

Regarding concerns about using pondtite on painted surfaces, for what we use it for its fine. You have to remember that we generally aren't using it as the manufacturer intended ( for sealing fish ponds) 
I still do three or four coats with it to ensure a good seal which also helps even out an overly rough surface. I've tried spray and brush and prefer the brush, less runs and easier to make sure you get good coverage


----------



## wildthings (Jun 24, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Regarding concerns about using pondtite on painted surfaces, for what we use it for its fine. You have to remember that we generally aren't using it as the manufacturer intended ( for sealing fish ponds)
> I still do three or four coats with it to ensure a good seal which also helps even out an overly rough surface. I've tried spray and brush and prefer the brush, less runs and easier to make sure you get good coverage


Thanx Godmother haha I kinda figgered that would be the case


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jun 27, 2013)

Drill mixer worked a treat, heaps better consistency than the day before and much easier to work with. one coat of pondtite to go now. Starting to get just a little bit excited... now hopefully my measurements were right..

Some pics off how they are coming along.

View attachment 291854

View attachment 291855


----------



## jacevy (Jun 27, 2013)

Pics don't work. 
Shame because I would love to see.


----------

